# Is there any chance in hell denver makes this trade?



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Chicago bulls trade

Jay Williams and #7 pick to denver for the #3 pick. 

Is there any way you guys make this trade or some variation of this trade?


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

Absoluetly no way. Carmelo or Darko is a better prospect than Jay Williams and the 7th pick combined. The Nuggets are going to keep this pick and draft the last of the big three, probably Carmelo, and move on to bigger and better things (i.e. Free Agency).


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> Absoluetly no way. Carmelo or Darko is a better prospect than Jay Williams and the 7th pick combined. The Nuggets are going to keep this pick and draft the last of the big three, probably Carmelo, and move on to bigger and better things (i.e. Free Agency).


thats what i thought. now im disgruntled.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

what a difference a year makes i guess. Jwill was considered a super stud last year. If we woulda declared in 2001 he would have been the #1 pick. I guess if williams would have played the way he was projected to i would never be asking about this trade.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

Had the Nuggets fallen to 4th, I'd have taken just Jay Williams for the pick (actually I'd have put my foot through my television first). This is a 3 player draft with a lot of ????'s afterwards. Fortunately we're picking 3rd, which will likely get us Carmelo Anthony, no chance they'll deal the pick.

Let's all Melo out man!!:yes:


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Pizzoni*

I´m from Brazil, So I like Denver because Nene.

And I always like teams who are rebuilding, cuz I like to see Young player grown.....


I think that, It is a possibility, cuz J Willians and the 7th (maybe pietrus??) would make Kiki think, cuz I read that Kikihas a really high evaluation of Pietrus. I read that If the Nugz hade fallen to 4th, He would problably draft Pietrus.

But, If He is sure that arenas are going to sign with Denver, I think he wouldn´t do it.

And Carmelo will bring a lot of interest to Denver, Because He is a great prospect who just lead his University to a title, I don´t remember who was the last great (like Carmelo)prospect who lead his team to a NCAA title.

Pizzoni
Starting line up without this trade

PG Arenas?
SG White
SF Howard?
PF Nene
C Camby

With the trade

Pg Jay Willians
SG White
SF Odom? Maggete?
PF Howard
C Nene


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> what a difference a year makes i guess. Jwill was considered a super stud last year. If we woulda declared in 2001 he would have been the #1 pick. I guess if williams would have played the way he was projected to i would never be asking about this trade.


Geez, J-Will's only been in the League for one year. Give him a break. No top PGs nowadays just walk in and dominate. Look at his teammate, Jamal Crawford. How bout Chauncey, Steve Nash, Bobby Jackson.

I wouldn't make the trade, but I'd at least consider it. I'll tell you, once J-Will goes to a place without the triangle offense, he'll take off.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Just like what i said before in another thread- give Jay time, and he'll develop into a great player..


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> Chicago bulls trade
> 
> Jay Williams and #7 pick to denver for the #3 pick.
> ...



Nope. Kiki isn't going to pass up on 'Melo. He's either moving up to 2 or staying at 3.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Pizzoni*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> I´m from Brazil, So I like Denver because Nene.
> 
> And I always like teams who are rebuilding, cuz I like to see Young player grown.....
> ...


Actually, that happened two years before, and the player was Jay Williams, who led Duke to the national championship over Arizona.

By the way, perhaps I'm biased as a Bulls fan, but I still have tremendous belief that Jay Williams will have an exceptional pro career, and I think giving up him and the #7 pick for Melo is actually too much. He did have an off and on first year, but history will show that many all star point guards had similar years (Kidd, Payton, Nash, B. Davis). It's a tough position, even tougher when you're immersed in a battle for a starting spot. Jay will be more than fine. If the number #7 pick nets us Mr. Pietrus, I'm all for keeping the pick.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Anthony is a great talent but make no doubt he is really going to struggle next year and he will be playin for denver no way he gets trades. Denver is much like the bulls last year without much veteran leadership (come on rose only cares for rose) and no veteran help in the backcourt. So the team will struggle getting into there offence and on defensive the other teams PG is going to breakdonw the defensive. I had to watch it all last year. You just cannot win in the NBA without veteran guard play and the NBA has many outstanding point guards.

Denver should draft anthony and get sign kandi that way they are set at center, pf, and now center. They will just have to wait and draft some guards next year. I think arenas is not going to denver and while i like his game i think denver could do better than let him eat up 10 million a year and i think that's what he wants.

david


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*what about the latest trade rumor*

Jay Williams, #7pick, Marcus Fizer for #3 pick, Marcus Camby


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: what about the latest trade rumor*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> a more fair trade than that: chris andersen for eddy curry.
> ...


Jay Williams and #7 is too much for Melo. This Melo is destined for greatness stuff is wrong. As bad as J Will was (and that is only relative to expectations) he still put up a triple double. Don't be shocked if Denver fans are trying to deal Melo and their pick next year for a top pick. What a difference a year can make.


----------

